# HI LO TRAVEL TRAILER



## Hayduke (Jul 15, 2001)

I'm a first time rv trailer buyer. I like the up and down concept of the HI LO, but I've only seen a couple on the road and have never talked to an owner, only the guy trying to sell them.
Any comments from on this trailer-I'm looking at a 26Ft. Classic Style. Thanks


----------



## Dean (Jul 15, 2001)

HI LO TRAVEL TRAILER



> I'm a first time rv trailer buyer. I like the up and down concept of the HI LO, but I've only seen a couple on the road and have never talked to an owner, only the guy trying to sell them.
> Any comments from on this trailer-I'm looking at a 26Ft. Classic Style. Thanks
> 
> 
> I have owned two HI-LO's.  I wouldn't buy anything else.  Easy to tow and easy to put up and down.  You don't know it's behind you when towing.


----------



## Hayduke (Jul 16, 2001)

HI LO TRAVEL TRAILER

quote:


> I'm a first time rv trailer buyer. I like the up and down concept of the HI LO, but I've only seen a couple on the road and have never talked to an owner, only the guy trying to sell them.
> Any comments from on this trailer-I'm looking at a 26Ft. Classic Style. Thanks
> 
> 
> I have owned two HI-LO's.  I wouldn't buy anything else.  Easy to tow and easy to put up and down.  You don't know it's behind you when towing.


----------



## Mac (Jul 17, 2001)

HI LO TRAVEL TRAILER

quote:I have owned trailmanors and now a 29 ft hi-lo.  The hi-lo is very easy to use and set up, tows great.  Have had no problems at all.  They are first rate quality.

I'm a first time rv trailer buyer. I like the up and down concept of the HI LO, but I've only seen a couple on the road and have never talked to an owner, only the guy trying to sell them.
Any comments from on this trailer-I'm looking at a 26Ft. Classic Style. Thanks






Edited by - Mac on Jul 17 2001  07:16:07 AM


----------



## Dean (Jul 18, 2001)

HI LO TRAVEL TRAILER

I think the 26ft. Classic has the front table that makes into a bed, doesn't it?
I have a friend that has a 2000 model and they love it.  You'll find that you like a certain model and the next guy won't like it.
Buy the one YOU like.


----------



## Mike Dial (Nov 25, 2001)

HI LO TRAVEL TRAILER

The only negative thing is they are a little heavier than most trailers of the same size, otherwise there OK............


----------

